# Farmville: Geniusdudekiran's High Tech Rare Plant Farm Tank!



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So my Christmas present is ready to present, now that all the plants are in and planted. This tank is meant to serve as a high-tech nano tank that should look good while being... a farm tank. I'm trying to keep mainly rare (read expensive) plants, along with just some plants that are my favorites. Here is my list so far:

Flora:
Eriocaulon cinereum
Eriocaulon parkeri
Staurogyne repens
Utricularia graminifolia
Rotala rotundifolia
Fissidens fontanus
Pogostemon helferi
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callictrichoides

Fauna
4 A grade CRS
2 Giant Amano shrimp

I'm in the middle of an algae battle at the moment... Dosing ferts the first week of a tank with already plenty of root capsules is not a good idea. So "cry havoc and let slip the dogs of... algae?! (2.5" Amanos) :hihi:" Yeah, that's how I roll. Dosing only Excel as of now for algae control and upping CO2 for the same reasons. So here are the pics, pardon the algae -- with any luck, it'll be gone (relatively) soon.




























Freshly planted UG (really freshly, ~3 hrs ago )









Downoi, just as recently planted  and the star of the show, the Cinereum. Probably one of the best Cinereums I've ever seen, props to Jimko for selling it to me 









Staurogyne repens, not so recently planted... was the first plant in the tank and looked great then but is now covered in algae... Will spot treat with excel tomorrow, along with a million other things to do...

A peek at my Spec:










Hope you all enjoyed the photos and please do leave comments and suggestions. I'm still very open to flora suggestions. As well as fauna, I'm thinking of some yellow shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Woah nice Christmas present! This is cool! I like it  nice and organized! You've inspired me to go reorganize my emersed setup!

That spec is really cool looking as well! Can't wait to see both these progress!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks bud. You can also check out my Spec journal, I need to update it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i will! 

now i may just be having a mental lapse, but what size is this tank?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

All you people have too many journals..... Or don't have enough pics in them! Haha Kiran I'd say just left everything sort itself out first and them organize things from there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i will!
> 
> now i may just be having a mental lapse, but what size is this tank?


It's a 2.5 gallon, I can't believe I didn't mention that in the first post lol



jkan0228 said:


> All you people have too many journals..... Or don't have enough pics in them! Haha Kiran I'd say just left everything sort itself out first and them organize things from there.


I know, I know. There's this terrible little thing called school xD. I think that's what I'm gonna have to do. That's what I am doing, actually. Upped CO2, spot treating algae, no ferts for now...


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah you need a kimberly in one of those tanks. Think Japan, but bigger!!! 

Nice and green tanks. I wish you success.

Thanks for the Plug!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jimko said:


> Yeah you need a kimberly in one of those tanks. Think Japan, but bigger!!!
> 
> Nice and green tanks. I wish you success.
> 
> Thanks for the Plug!!!


The what? How big are Kimberly's? I think it'd be too big, I'm practically running out of space. But I was eyeing some Erio "mini" that ManualFocus had for sale.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Why does your Spec not have its own journal? I wanted to show pics of it to my boyfriend the other day and I had to hunt all over for them. 

Srsly... good work, you are one enterprising young man!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

raven_wilde said:


> Why does your Spec not have its own journal? I wanted to show pics of it to my boyfriend the other day and I had to hunt all over for them.
> 
> Srsly... good work, you are one enterprising young man!


Thanks Raven!

It does. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...dudekirans-perspective-scape-fluval-spec.html. Sorry about that


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> The what? How big are Kimberly's? I think it'd be too big, I'm practically running out of space. But I was eyeing some Erio "mini" that ManualFocus had for sale.


The one I sent you is the same one. It's the Cinereum" mini".


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, Cinereum Mini...? I'm still relatively new to the Erio scene. But what is "the plug"? Is what I was asking.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I know, I know. There's this terrible little thing called school xD. I think that's what I'm gonna have to do. That's what I am doing, actually. Upped CO2, spot treating algae, no ferts for now...


Haha I know what you mean! Currently a sophomore in HS.  

Low Tech is the way to go!!

Updating my journal now BEE TEE DOUBLEYOU


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

2.5g dude! I thought it was bigger than that!

I feel ya on school too. I'm a sophomore as well


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice Kiran! your going run out of room quick!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Han, I already pretty much have... Thats kinda the point because if the tank were any bigger, my wallet would have too much spare room. Lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Han, I already pretty much have... Thats kinda the point because if the tank were any bigger, my wallet would have too much spare room. Lol


lol!!! that is true....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So true. Lol


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Raven!
> 
> It does. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...dudekirans-perspective-scape-fluval-spec.html. Sorry about that


Ahhh... I had expected to find a link to it in your sig!


----------



## gatorsmashed (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious what happened to the betta in the Spec?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

raven_wilde said:


> Ahhh... I had expected to find a link to it in your sig!


To lazy as of late... School, psh 



gatorsmashed said:


> Just curious what happened to the betta in the Spec?


The betta's fins were getting a little ripped up so I moved him into my 2.5. My other 2.5, that is.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Love your spec! Mine seriously just has a piece of DW and a ball of moss taking up 50% of the space.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. I really need to update the journal.

The farm tank: any suggestions anyone?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

get a bigger tank ..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> get a bigger tank ..


We already talked about that in post 17-18 buddy  lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I know lol... what ya going do when they start spreading into each other?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Trim/split... Cross tht bridge when I get there lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha true! by then you'll get another 2.5 to put those in it lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably. Basically I'm trying to do a little experiment here, all the cash I make from selling plants will go to buying more plants (not just for this tank) and shrimp money will go to buying more shrimp. And BOTH of them go to my iPhone 4S fund 

Shouldn't be long now, maybe 2, 3 weeks.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great but if it's farmville where the cows?


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great. The bubble checker looks way too big in your tank though.


----------

